# Irish Times Xmas Sports Crossword (Chequered Flag)



## errigal (30 Dec 2005)

Almost have it complete...anyone interested in collaborating  ?


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Dec 2005)

Can you post what you need?


----------



## errigal (30 Dec 2005)

99across
34down
81down (have an idea)

have answers for everything else...a few I wouldnt be 100% certain of.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## errigal (30 Dec 2005)

oops. missing 98across also


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Dec 2005)

Sorry, don't have it.  Have you got the clues?


----------



## errigal (30 Dec 2005)

99a
Sportsmen in punch-ups within the Rules (5) ...e.

81d
English champion hurdler? (6) g.n...

98a
Eastern racketeer of old no good in race (4) e..r

34d
Dare to get involved in row in Montreal (4) .r.a


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Dec 2005)

99a-'boxer'???


----------



## U2Fan (3 Jan 2008)

Anyone do the Final Whistle crossword in Sunday Indo? I have completed Chequered Flag.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

Moved to Shooting the Breeze


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Jan 2008)

34d - Drea (Sean Drea rowed for Ireland at the Montreal Olympics)


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Jan 2008)

81d Gunnell (Sally Gunnell - won Olympics in 400m Hurdles)


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Jan 2008)

2 years too late!


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Jan 2008)

Just noticed the date on the op now!

Hadn't realised that U2 fan had ressurected an old post rather than strating a new one


----------



## U2Fan (3 Jan 2008)

My fault guys, only realised now that this dates to 2005 , I thought it was this years one!!!


----------



## FredBloggs (4 Jan 2008)

Well I enjoyed working out the clues - even if it was two years too late

BTW anyone ever get the answer to 98a?


----------

